# Replacing older Cape Horn Rubrails



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Guys I know there are many Cape Horn folks on here, long story short Michael damaged my boat, Cape Horn doesn't carry the rubrails anymore, they suggested Taco Marine they won't return a call. None on their site match because were it bolts through the top. Has anyone replaced the ridged rubrails and if so do you possibly have a product number. Any help would be great.


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Try the Cape Horn owners Facebook page


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rub Rails*

I have sources and catalogs for a couple of suppliers of rubrails! You can come by and order direct or I can order for you. Picked up material at IBEX a couple of months ago!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Not the same but maybe if you can't find oem. The two at the bottom.

http://www.rubrails.com/flexible_vinyl.html


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Guys I appreciate the replies, I spoke with a gentlemen at Taco Marine and he has a sandwich type that is used mostly on sailboats and requires an insert. Breeze Fabricators I will give you a ring and Thanks Kanaka I spoke with Alan at Rubrails .com he is suppose to back. She's a war wagon just looking at something that will make the old girl look better.


----------



## chunsreefchip (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Guys just an update, I found the exact replacement for the older cape horn rubrails. They told me they manufactured them for Cape Horn for 30 years. Integrity Marine Corporation part # R1009 they are in Maine $7.00 a foot.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

chunsreefchip said:


> Hey Guys just an update, I found the exact replacement for the older cape horn rubrails. They told me they manufactured them for Cape Horn for 30 years. Integrity Marine Corporation part # R1009 they are in Maine $7.00 a foot.



Good to know!! Here is the link.


*Cape Horn Replacement Rub Rail*


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

That is what makes this site great. Good guys stepping up to the plate.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent! Hope you got a way to warm them up in this weather to install.


----------

